# fan total pressure vs total pressure loss



## supernova1387 (Aug 23, 2014)

Dear all

I'm designing an exhaust system for a wood working facility. Please correct me if I'm wrong as I'm new to this industry: 

The system needs about 4.8 m^3/s airflow (with main duct velocity of 20m/s and branch velocity of 23 m/s). The total pressure drop due to the ducts and fittings up to fan inlet is about 1500 Pa. For some reasons, the air cleaning device (bag house) has to be installed on the outlet side of the fan . I already have a fan which can handle this flow rate but the total pressure of the fan at this flow rate is about 1800 Pa according to its fan curve. I obtained the fan curve myself based on the AMCA 210-07 standard and pitot traverse method. I believe if I add the pressure loss due to the bag filter, the fan is not suitable. If I assume the bag filter has the pressure drop of about 1500 Pa after the dust cake has been created, I need a fan which can handle total pressure loss of 3000 Pa @ 4.8 m^3/s which means the fan I have is not suitable. (correct me if I'm wrong) 

Also please help me with these 2 questions: 

1- Given that the flow rate is enough for the job, how can I increase the fan total pressure ? (is it only through increasing rpm?) 

2- If I increase the filter area, does it decrease the pressure loss? If yes, how do I calculate the amount of extra filter area?

Any help or advice is appreciated 



Thanks in advance


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

You are getting very technical for questions on a woodworking forum. I would suggest that you need a fluid dynamics engineer for those questions.

George


----------



## UnisawGuy (Jul 20, 2014)

http://www.oneida-air.com/homepage.asp?
http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/index.cfm


----------



## fire65 (Apr 27, 2013)

At least do an intro instead of a ?? question.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

GeorgeC said:


> You are getting very technical for questions on a woodworking forum. I would suggest that you need a fluid dynamics engineer for those questions.
> 
> George


As a licensed professional engineer (P.E.) Ditto!

Please contact your state Professional Engineering licensing organization. I believe that you will need a mechanical engineer that specializes in fluid dynamics.

Try this link to get started: http://www.engineersguideusa.com/engineer_license_lookup.htm


----------

